# ATITool fan controller



## evos00 (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi there

Just want to know is it ok to set the ATITool fan controller to set my fan on my x800 card to 100% all the time will there be any problem doing that??

Reason i ask because my card Gecube x800pro vivo is idleing at 45c and load about 80, but when i set the fan speed to 100% the temp went down to 42 idle and load 70 so a big improve there

Any 1 else doing this??


----------



## FakeTheFake (Oct 31, 2004)

evos00 said:
			
		

> Any 1 else doing this??


Yes, I do. No problems so far...


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 31, 2004)

While it's primordial to keep your temps as low as possible when you play, i can see hardly any advantages to let the fan spin at full speed under normal condition (read 2d usage).

I used to do that for a couple of weeks, then changed my mind about it recently.

I opted for the dynamic fan speed method based on GPU temperature as follow :

-above 30° -> 67%
-above 35° -> 79%
-above 40° -> 94%
-above 45° -> 100%
-above 50° -> 100%
-above 55° -> 100%
-above 60° -> 100%

All this in an attempt to keep the noise generated and power consumption as low as possible in idle mode.*I am well aware that the intermediate temperatures stages are quite useless since the temperature rises from the lowest to the highest in a split second*, but Atitools has been designed with multiple fan speeds based on the heat generated, so all the available fields are properly set that way


----------

